# Routine anomaly scan during pregnancy



## emeraldgirl (Apr 29, 2010)

Morning all

When I went for my nuchal scan this week, the doc mentioned about having a scan done at 22 weeks called a routine anomaly and fetal echocardiography scan.  He said its a scan that all pregnant diabetic woman should have, and he said to find out if my local hospital can do it, if not they'd be happy to do it at Kings hospital for me.  Has anyone heard of it or had it done, just curious.  I think they might check the baby's heart, but not 100% sure. 

Hope everyone's well on this lovely day.

Dee xx


----------



## rachelha (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi Dee

I had my routine anomaly scan at 18 weeks (I think this is the one most people get at 20 weeks) and I am going for the fetal echocardiography scan at 22 weeks (I think this is an extra one compared to most people).  I think the fetal scan is a detailed look at the babies heart.

Rx


----------



## emeraldgirl (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi Rachel

Thanks for that, I know the midwife has booked me in for a scan at 20 weeks, but I didn't really know what that entailed.  I will double check with them about the fetal echocardiography also, and hopefully they can do it at my local hospital.

Hope all is going well for you.

Deexx


----------



## Emmal31 (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi Dee,

I had mine at 20 weeks. I hope that all goes well for you, let us know how you get on. 

Emma xx


----------



## Steff (May 3, 2010)

Hi Dee hope it all goes well, please report back and let us know how you go. x


----------



## Casper (May 3, 2010)

I had the fetalcardography thingy scan at about 21-22 weeks - it is a detailed scan where the heart can be seen pumping blood around.  Mine was done in a different department of the hospital other than maternity.  It was an all-singing, all-dancing scan machine in colour!  The sonographer was very helpful in explaining everything.  Good luck!!


----------

